# Air Force Life



## Salem Edgerton (Aug 8, 2012)

Hey, guys.  Part of my novel features characters and settings surrounding the US Air Force and carrier planes currently in use like the Super Hercules C-130J.  Does anyone on here have experience in the Air Force or really any armed services that would be willing to discuss what it is (or was) like living on the base and with your unit?  If not, would anyone happen to know where I could find information regarding life on an Air Force base outside numbers and statistics?  I would assume most interactions would be very typical of a civilian's but I'm more interested in portraying the distinctions accurately.  Thanks!


----------



## HKayG (Aug 21, 2012)

You chould ask Noxicity - she works with the Air Force.


----------



## Potty (Aug 21, 2012)

Yea nox is your best bet. She can be found in the chat room quite often.


----------



## Bloggsworth (Aug 21, 2012)

Plenty of experience as a child, but British forces operate so differently from American ones, it would be useless - The PX bears as much relation to the NAAFI as Wall-Mart to your grandfather's hardware store! From memory of the USAAF base at Ruislip, a considerable chunk of America is parked in another country for the duration, there is little need for American servicemen to go off base, everything is there, their own small-town America - Would that we looked after our armed forces so well.


----------



## KarlR (Aug 21, 2012)

My info's a decade out of date, but I was a C-130 pilot both active and reserve....


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 21, 2012)

I sensed I was being spoken of..... 0_0

I'm in the USAF currently, active duty. I don't work with planes though, I work in an MTF as an Admissions and Dispositions clerk. (admin job) So if i can help I will, ask away.


----------



## Phelpster (Aug 24, 2012)

I've had experience with the RAF (Royal Air Force) UK. I'm currently serving in the British Army (Also had experience with the Army Air core which is helicopters such as Apache) Though I don't work with them all the time I know some of the life there - So if you need a Brit perspective on things then I'm here if you need me ^^


----------



## InSickHealth (Oct 27, 2012)

I was a soldier in the Army serving in the 82nd airborne division. We worked relatively closely with the air force, and I have experience having jumped out of a number of C130s. Don't know about C130J, as I'm assuming these aren't designed for paratroopers


----------

